# World Championships Roster Thread



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I'd thought I start one, 

correct me if i get anything wrong, and add on to rosters, and other teams

sorry its not very organzied its just copied and pasted from fan sites

Argentina
Luis Scola,Tau Ceramica Vitoria[Spain]
Pablo Prigioni,Tau Ceramica Vitoria[Spain] 
Walter Herrmann,Unicaja Malaga[Spain]
Leonardo Gutierrez,Ben Hur Rafaela[Argentina]
Andres Nocioni, Chicago Bulls [USA]
Francisco Oberto, San Antonio Spurs [USA]
Manu Ginobili, San Antonio Spurs [USA]
Carlos Delfino, Detroit Pistons [USA]

Slovenia
PG:
-Beno Udrih
-Jaka Lakovič
-Goran Dragič

SG:
-Sašo Ožbolt
-Sani Bečirovič
-Domen Lorbek
-Nebojša Joksimovič

SF:
-Marko Milič
-Boštjan Nachbar

PF:
-Uroš Slokar
-Goran Jurak
-Miha Zupan
-Želimir Zagorac

C:
-Radoslav Nesterovič
-Primož Brezec

Spain
-Carlos Cabezas - Unicaja 
-Jose Manuel Calderón - Toronto 
-Sergio Rodriguez - Estudiantes 

-Juan Carlos Navarro - Barcelona
-Rudy Fernández - DKV Joventut
-Carlos Jiménez - Estudiantes
-Alex Mumbrú - Joventut
-Berni Rodríguez - Unicaja

-Jorge Garbajosa - Unicaja
-Pau Gasol - Memphis
-Felipe Reyes - Real Madrid
-Fran Vázquez - Akasvayu

Greece
Guards: Theo Papaloukas (CSKA Moscow), Nikos Hatzivrettas (Panathinaikos), Dimitris Diamantidis (Panathinaikos), Nikos Zissis (Benetton), Vasilis Spanoulis (Panathinaikos), Manolis Papamakarios (Olympiakos), Mihalis Pelekanos (AEK), Alexis Kiritsis (Maroussi)

Forwards: Michalis Kakiouzis (Barcelona), Dimos Dikoudis (Pamesa Valencia), Kostas Tsartsaris (Panathinaikos), Antonis Fotsis (Dynamo Moscow), Panagiotis Vasilopoulos (Olympiakos)

Centers: Lazaros Papadopoulos (Dynamo Moscow), Yannis Bouroussis (Olympiakos), Andreas Gliniadakis (Ranaoki), Sofoklis Schortsianitis (Olympiakos), Loukas Mavrokefalidis (PAOK


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Serbia
Vule Avdalovic (189-G-81, agency: Beo Basket) - of Pamesa Valencia (Spain)
Darko Milicic (212-C-85) - of Orlando Magic (NBA)
Mile Ilic (215-C-84) - of FMP Zeleznik
Kosta Perovic (217-C-85) - of Partizan
Ognjen Askrabic (207-C/F-79) - of Dynamo St. Petersburg (Russia)
Branko Jorovic (205-F/C-81) - of FMP Zeleznik
Miroslav Raicevic (208-C-81, agency: Interperformances) - of Crvena Zvezda
Marko Marinovic (183-G-83) - of FMP Zeleznik
Bojan Popovic (190-G-83, agency: Beo Basket) - of Dynamo Moscow (Russia)
Zoran Erceg (211-C/F-85) - of FMP Zeleznik
Ivan Radenovic (208-F-84) - of Arizona University (USA)
Igor Rakocevic (191-G-78) - of Real Madrid (Spain)
Uros Tripkovic (196-G-86) - of Partizan
Luka Bogdanovic (207-F/C-85) - of Partizan.


Lietuva
PG: Giedrius Gustas SG: Arvydas Macijauskas, Mindaugas Lukauskis, Renaldas Seibutis, Simonas Serapinas, Tomas Delininkaitis SF: Simas Jasaitis, Mindaugas Žukauskas, Linas Kleiza PF:Kšyštof Lavrinovič, Paulius Jankūnas, Darius Songaila C:Robertas Javtokas, Darjuš Lavrinovič, Marijonas Petravičius


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

United States 

Guards: Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards), Chris Paul (New Orleans Hornets), Kirk Hinrich (Chicago Bulls), Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat), Joe Johnson (Atlanta Hawks) 

Fowards: LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers), Carmelo Anthony (Denver Nuggets) , Shane Battier (Houston Rockets), Bruce Bowen (San Antonio Spurs), Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers), Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors) , Antawn Jamison (Washington Wizards), Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic), Amare Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns)

Center: Brad Miller (Sacramento Kings)


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Brazil*

Caio Torres – Center – 19 yrs – 2,11m – Rayet Guadalajara (Spain)
Estevam Ferreira Jr – Center – 27 yrs – 2,11m – Telemig Celular/Unitri (MG)
Murilo Becker – Forward/Center – 22 yrs – 2,11m – Franca Basquete (SP)
Tiago Splitter – Forward/Center – 21 yrs – 2,11m – Tau Ceramica (Spain)
Anderson Varejão – Forward – 23 yrs – 2,09m – Cleveland Cavaliers (NBA)
André Bambu – Foroward – 26 yrs – 2,06m – Parmesa Castellón (Spain)
Guilherme Giovannoni – Guard/Foroward – 26 yrs – 2,04m – BC Kiev – (Ukraine)
Marcelinho Machado – Guard – 31 yrs – 2,00m – Zalgiris de Kaunas (Lituane)
Leandrinho – Guard – 23 yrs – 1,92m – Phoenix Suns (NBA)
Alex Garcia – Guard – 26 yrs – 1,91m – COC/Ribeirão Preto (SP)
Marcelinho Huertas – Guard – 23 yrs – 1,91m – Joventut de Badalona (Spain)
Welington dos Santos (Nezinho) – Guard - 25 yrs – 1,86m – COC/Ribeirão Preto (SP)

The Starting Lineup:

PG - Leandrinho Barbosa
SG - Marcelinho Machado
SF - Guilherme Giovannoni
PF - Anderson Varejao
C - Tiago Splitter

We are missing Nenê, Rafael Araujo, JP Batista and Marquinhos. All trying to get a better position in the NBA this summer.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Full (Official?) Rosters available on the FIBA website:
http://www.eurobasket.com/events/wc/rosters.asp


Some countries not posted yet:

France

Mamoutou Diarra (198-F-80) of ES Chalon-Sur-Saone
Boris Diaw (203-F/C-82) of Phoenix Suns (USA)
Laurent Foirest (197-F-73) of Elan Bearnais Pau-Orthez
Mickael Gelabale (201-F-83) of Real Madrid (ESP) 
Joseph Gomis (180-G-78) of Forum Filatelico Valladolid (ESP)
Aymeric Jeanneau (185-G-78) of Strasbourg IG
Cyril Julian (206-F/C-75) of Sluc Nancy Basket Pro
Vincent Masingue (204-F-76) of Adecco ASVEL Lyon-Villeurbanne
Tony Parker (183-G-80) of San Antonio Spurs (USA)
Florent Pietrus (202-F-81) of Unicaja Malaga (ESP)
Mickael Pietrus (198-F-82) of Golden State Warriors (USA)
Frederic Weis (217-C-77) of Lagun Aro Bilbao (ESP)

Head Coach: Claude Bergeaud 

Germany:
Mithat Demirel (181-G-78, agency: Court Side) - Besiktas Istanbul
Patrick Femerling (216-C-75, college: Washington) - Panathinaikos Athens
Robert Garrett (193-G-77, agency: SportsTalent) - GHP Bamberg
Julian Sensley (206-F-82) - last team: University of Hawaii
Demond Greene (185-G-79, agency: Court Side) - ALBA Berlin
Guido Gruenheid (206-F/C-82, agency: LimeLight) - RheinEnergie Koeln
Steffen Hamann (190-G-81) - GHP Bamberg
Johannes Herber (197-G-83, college: W.Virginia) - ALBA Berlin
Jan-Hendrik Jagla (213-F-81, agency: Priority Sports, college: Penn St.) - Turk Telekom Ankara
Robert Maras (216-C-78, agency: Court Side) - last team: Palma Aqua Magica
Dirk Nowitzki (211-F-78) - Dallas Mavericks
Ademola Okulaja (202-F-75, college: N.Carolina) - BC Khimki Moscow
Pascal Roller (180-G-76) - Deutsche Bank Skyliners Frankfurt
Sven Schultze (208-C-78, agency: Court Side) - Armani Mailand


************

So how do Panama, Lebanon, Qatar make it but Canada does not? We suck.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> Full (Official?) Rosters available on the FIBA website:
> http://www.eurobasket.com/events/wc/rosters.asp


This link is Eurobasket and there is a lot of mistakes in those lineups, just compare the brazilian one in the site with the one I just posted here.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is the FIBA link:

Click Here


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Although that one has its issues as well . . .Lists Calderon's team as his old Spanish league one ( 2 yrs back) also it says he is 19cm tall!



> 8 José-Manuel
> CALDERON BORRALLO G 19cm
> 0'7" 28/09/1981 - JABONES PARDO FUENLABRADA
> (ESP)


7 inches! He's a little bit undersized for the NBA game! Or is that "Little Jose" . . .


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

*Puerto Rico*
Daniel Santiago
Peter John Ramos
Manuel Narvaez
Antonio Latimer
Angelo Reyes
Carmelo Antrone Lee
Angel "Buster" Figueroa
Rick Apodaca
Elias "Larry" Ayuso
Carlos Arroyo
Roberto Jose "Bobby Joe" Hatton
Christian Dalmau

Coach- Julio Toro
Assistants- Flor Melendez, Manolo Cintron, Leonel Arill


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

Argentina final roster:
PG: Pepe Sanchez, Pablo Prigioni, Daniel Farabello
SG: Manu Ginobili, Carlos Delfino
SF: Andres Nocioni, Walter Hermann, Leandro Gutierrez
PF: Luis Scola, Gabriel Fernandez
C: Fabricio Oberto, Ruben Wolkowyski

Farabello can play the 2, Delfino and Manu can both play the 3, Hermann and Gutierrez can play the 4, and Fernandez can play the 5


----------

